# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Мама-мастерица

## Домик в деревне

Девочки, хочется создать рубрику "Мама-мастерица", где можно было бы искать и предлагать разные вещицы, сделанные своими руками. Мне вот хочется бус красивых вязанных к шарфику, охоххо. Я бы с удовольствием поразглядывала, что кто умеет делать и, возможно, заказала. 
Как идея?

----------


## котенок

я частично одеваю свою девочку сама. Вяжу немного и шью.

----------


## kosharrr

Лесь, а что мне не заказала, я тогда не стала доделывать, думала вам не актуально.... или ми не подходят? или надо выиграть тендер :Smile: )))))

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

А я шить хочууу!!! Но у меня нет машинки(((

----------


## Домик в деревне

котенок, а есть фотки работ, желательно на модели? Выложи сюда, мы посмотрим, восхитимся и вдохновимся. 
kosharr, друг, шота я не помню, чтоб прям отказывалась.  :Eusa Whistle:  Вот тут продумываю, что надеть на фотосессию, хаха, хочу бусики в тон.
прЫнцеска, ага, я тоже хочу и машинки нет =)

----------


## котенок

из последнего
зимний кобез 4510e50cc510..jpg
это мы сейчас носим c4d6748b4d27..jpg 8fdbb4025668.jpg
чуть позже летнии покажу

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Может у кого-нибудь есть выкройки летних простеньких (так сказать для начинающих) вещичек на девочку 1,5-2 лет?

----------


## котенок

*ПрЫнцеска* опыт работы с журналами и выкройками есть? у меня есть журнала в электроном виде, или могу подсказать где этиже журналы скачать. Многии листы с выкройками я уже распечатала для себя. Вот ими могу и поделится

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

> *ПрЫнцеска* опыт работы с журналами и выкройками есть? у меня есть журнала в электроном виде, или могу подсказать где этиже журналы скачать. Многии листы с выкройками я уже распечатала для себя. Вот ими могу и поделится


 Котенок, если ты мне скинешь их в электронном виде, буду очень признательна. Сейчас кину в личку адрес электронной почты

----------


## котенок

*ПрЫнцеска* кинула в личку ссылку откуда их можно скачать. их очень много

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Спасибо!

----------


## kosharrr

кукла-оберег за 15 мин своими руками, можно сделать с маленькой девочкой . Меня вообще увлекают идеи хенд-мейда с маленькими детьми. Есть описание росписи горшка акриловыми красками с 3хлетним племянником. Чтобы не только мама-мастерица, но и подключать потомство к совместному творчеству.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Катя, а поделись ссылками на мастер-классы по таким народным куклам. Мне очень интересно, я даже хочу сходить на занятия по такой кукле. Нашла место, куда можно прийти с ребенком.

----------


## kosharrr

ту ссылку по которой я делала уж не найду, погугли вепсская кукла и найдешь кучу вариантов с картинками и пошаговыми инструкциями   :Smile:  Проще простого

----------


## kiara

О - таки раскопала тему!! Знала точно, что наверняка у нас это могли обсуждать)
И так, че хотела-то я.
Раз мы так полюбили все (хи-хи) рукодельничать, то мне вот стало актуально сейчас поговорить о скрапбукинге!
Все в курсе, что за зверь (справку по данному делу не нужно?)
Вопрос первый - в Калуге есть место, где что-то можно прикупить для этого дела?
2) Подозреваю, что по п.1 будет ответ отрицательный, тогда кто в курсе - поделитесь: где лучше заказывать все это дело? Где качественнее, не дорого, близко (не заграница)
Я пока шерстю ЯМ, предложений море, разброс цен тоже, от 5 руб за лист тисненной бумаги и до 50 и т.д....
Особо сложных шедевров нам не надо, просто хочу альбомчики поделать не спеша. У нас опыт был, но мы работали с готовым набором, получила его в подарок.
3) А может кому это дело тоже интересно - так давайте поговорим об этом)))) Давайте-давайте-давайте!!!!!
4) А может кто вообще в этом дело мастер, тогда непременно подать его к нам в Лелю на МК!!!!

----------


## котенок

для скрапбукинга много чего видела на оптовом сайте гамма (на местном СП в одноклассниках есть закупка). есть дыроколы, штампы, украшения разные, бумага и тд
в магазине на держинке(могу с улицей ошибаться) Художник тоже что-то по мелочи есть (бумагу, украшения)
ленточки,кружева, шнурочки, пуговицы  и другую мелочевку можно и в наших магазинах найти,

----------


## Домик в деревне

знаю иностранные сайты. ахахах

----------


## mamaRita

Олесь,  :Smile: )))))))))))

----------


## mamaRita

Блин, заграница конечно далеко и не всегда надежно, но зато там таакие штуки можно найти....

----------


## mamaRita

Оксан, мне он, скрапбукинг в смысле интересен! Могу кой у кого про мастер-класс уточнить. Еще хочу зазвать-таки подругу на МК по декупажу. Люди, вам декупаж и скраббукинг интересны?

----------


## kazangi

в обнинске есть магазин для рукоделия и в т.ч. для скрапбукинга http://a-komu-slona.ru

----------


## yakudza

Скрапбу́кинг, скрэпбу́кинг (англ. scrapbooking, от англ. scrapbook: scrap — вырезка, book — книга, букв. «книга из вырезок») — вид рукодельного искусства, заключающегося в изготовлении и оформлении семейных или личных фотоальбомов.
(Википедия)

это для тех, кто так же, как и я, не сразу понял, о чем речь))

----------


## yakudza

магазины:

http://rus-scrap.ru/shops.html

----------


## Kusya

есть такой сайт Сanon Creative Park http://cp.c-ij.com/en/index.html
там много всяческих заготовок для поделок из бумаги, в том числе и для скрапбукинга http://cp.c-ij.com/en/contents/1004/.
профи возможно это и не заинтересует, но для новичков много интересных идей, можно просто рамочку в таком стиле оформить, например))
...кстати, может кому пригодится, для объемных поделок в магазине fix price есть двусторонний толстенький скотч (как выяснилось большой дефицит)

----------


## kiara

Ого-ого, сколько всего!!!!!Спасибо большое, смотреть-не пересмотреть!
Нас сейчас особо интересует "сердечная" тема) Ку просто фанат всего с сердечками) "сердечко-значит любовь" говорит он все время) К 14 февраля у нас уже мешок фетровых сердечек))))

----------


## mamaRita



----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, привет всем))
Я здесь новенькая, забрела случайно в поисках консультанта по ГВ для подруги. Захожу теперь иногда, читаю. Долго не могла решиться-написать, не написать.
Все-таки напишу, может, пригодится кому. Больше года покупаю все на одном СП московском. Там целый раздел есть, посвященный рукоделию. Много закупок товаров для квиллинга, декупажа, скрапбукинга, глина полимерная и прочие рукодельные радости. Даже учитывая орг%, и доставку почтой-все равно дешевле , чем здесь в магазинах. Вот ссылка http://sptovarov.ru/rukodelie-f14.html?
Уважаемые модераторы, если нельзя ссылки на сторонние ресурсы, я удалю. Не ругайтесь, плиз))

----------


## yakudza

чего ж нельзя? если ссылка полезная, то не только мона, но и нуно!  у нас тут вообще кладезь полезных ссылок!

летняя мама, расскажите о себе! http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?...имся/page9 
Читайте, пишите, располагайтесь!

----------


## IRISCHKA

Девчонки, посмотрите, сколько там красоты http://uniqhand.ru

----------


## Веснушка

мне тоже оооочень скапбукинг интересен. столкнулась недавно - писала уже - делали подарок для папы с гошей. но поскольку у нас было два дня на все про все, сделали типо коллажей на картоне, могу принести на лелю. качество конечно фуууууу, но важна была сама идея. вот мечтаю нормальный настоящий альбомчик сделать!!!! может, кому интересно и сами СП организуем.

----------


## IRISCHKA

Да, скапбукинг, мне тоже интересен. Тоже делаем альбом (спасибо Киаре).

----------


## IRISCHKA

> Девчонки, посмотрите, сколько там красоты http://uniqhand.ru


Я правда там только для маленьких девочек смотрела, такое все очаровательное.

----------


## lina_k

> Оксан, мне он, скрапбукинг в смысле интересен! Могу кой у кого про мастер-класс уточнить. Еще хочу зазвать-таки подругу на МК по декупажу. Люди, вам декупаж и скраббукинг интересны?


Да, особенно декупаж!

----------


## mamaRita

о! Отлично, он у нас как раз на очереди после окончания курса по чаеведению :Smile: )

----------


## kirsanova_new

а кто-нибудь делает слингобусы?

----------


## freedom

За слингобусами - это ко мне :Wink:

----------


## IRISCHKA

> За слингобусами - это ко мне


Здорово как! А можно полюбоваться на Ваше творение?

----------


## Амина

Да, мне тоже интересно и актуально)

----------


## maru

Раз уж речь зашла о бусах.... прорекламирую тут свою знакомую. вот такие бусики может повторить или новое что придумать.. бусы к слову - можжевеловые, нитки хлопок.
2013-01-07-004.jpg

а еще вот такие игрушки...2013-01-09-005.jpg

кому интересно-пишите в личку, дам контакты

----------


## freedom

вот ссылочка на мою слингобусную страничку вконтакте http://vk.com/id189527336  милости просим :Wink:

----------


## yakudza

Очень красиво! особенно здорово, что вы индивидуально к каждому слингу их делаете!
Класс!

----------


## freedom

> Очень красиво! особенно здорово, что вы индивидуально к каждому слингу их делаете!
> Класс!


До чего приятно слышать=) Вернее читать=)))

----------


## yakudza

А я в последнее время увлеклась обработкой фотографий. Освоила несколько профессиональных программ, и могу теперь "подгламурить" фотографию, создавать календари, виньетки, слайд-шоу (фото-фильмы), виртуальные альбомы.
Цены договорные. По сравнению с профессиональными фотографами, конечно, намного дешевле.
Так что если кому-нибудь захочется записать милый и трогательный фото-фильм из жизни вашего малыша (фото ваши), обращайтесь!

Кроме того, у нас есть возможность нанесения фото на холст! Получается очень красивый портрет в раме - отличный подарок на юбилей или день рождения Ваших родственников))

----------


## kiara

Катюнь, про фото на холсте можно подробнее?

----------


## Домик в деревне

> А я в последнее время увлеклась обработкой фотографий. Освоила несколько профессиональных программ, и могу теперь "подгламурить" фотографию, создавать календари, виньетки, слайд-шоу (фото-фильмы), виртуальные альбомы.
> Цены договорные. По сравнению с профессиональными фотографами, конечно, намного дешевле.
> Так что если кому-нибудь захочется записать милый и трогательный фото-фильм из жизни вашего малыша (фото ваши), обращайтесь!
> 
> Кроме того, у нас есть возможность нанесения фото на холст! Получается очень красивый портрет в раме - отличный подарок на юбилей или день рождения Ваших родственников))


Я хочу! Сделаешь мне фото-фильм из жизни малышей? Ох, как я хочу"!!!!

----------


## Амина

Ой, я тоже сразу так все захотела, что и не знаю, с чего начать))))))

----------


## yakudza

Отлично! отбирайте фотографии (с запасом), сделаю))

----------


## Натусянич

Я только сейчас поняла кто такой freedom))) привет, Анечка)))) хочу у тебя радугу заказать. Классные у тебя слингобусы, Матюше очень нравятся, особенно с рыбкой))) правда Матвей постарался, глаза ей практически отгрыз)))) а как они пахнут.... Мммм... Летним отдыхом, Крымом, как сказал мой муж)))

----------


## kiara

Каааааать - про фото на холст, расскажи пжст! Мне надо-надо такое!* у меня реально не хватает время на звонок даже))))вот сейчас свободна, но звонить ээээ поздновато)*

----------


## yakudza

"Печать на холсте — особый жанр изобразительного искусства, который возник совсем недавно. Сочетая художественные приёмы фотографии и живописи, печать на холсте — их перспективное продолжение, которое даёт пищу для творческой фантазии художников.

У этого стиля искусства большие возможности: можно воссоздать репродукцию любимой картины, стилизовать фотографию под живопись или сделать оригинальный коллаж. Напечатанные на холсте и обрамлённые шикарной рамой, портрет или пейзаж будут эксклюзивным подарком и стильной деталью интерьера... "

Здесь можно посмотреть все возможные варианты работы. Мы сейчас осваиваем некоторые из них.

Картину размером 60х40 см первым пяти клиентам предлагаем напечатать всего за 700 р.! Цена включает обработку фотографии (ретушь, кадрирование). Багет оплачивается отдельно.
Также возможны и любые другие размеры. Но лучше ориентироваться на рамы, которые есть в продаже.
Максимальная ширина холста - 120см.
О цене договоримся!

----------


## Missis_Gry

если актуально про слингобусы еще - я делаю)

----------

